# Canada, there's lots to like up there... but....



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

this pisses me off. 

Poor hound: Mark Buehrle


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

not too mention, we support the hell out of some pretty large food companies up there(Champion and Petcurean come to mind)...

I know, its only Ontario with the ban(from what I understand)...

But seriously, Canada? I thought you were a liberal, fair minded country? 

Hoping that much attention is brought to this unfair viewpoint. Really sad.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

chirp chirp, it's bird time, I am stoked. Not for the dogs though.


----------



## zontee (Oct 12, 2012)

its only one province that has the ban and there are groups working on reversing the ban but those thinggs take time. there are parts of the USA that have breed bans too so its not fair to knock canada over one provice.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Fair. I could probably have been a bit more diplomatic in my wording.

But hatred and bigotry must be attacked with the same venom and luster from which it stems...

and yes, I've seen cities and towns in the States with these ludicrous bans...but not entire STATES.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Sort of related, I know more docking and cropping band are actually starting to spread in Canada also. Disappointing.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

What can I say? The BSL is retarded. Looks like that baseball player will have to place his dog with family.

Sahara you are correct, New Brunswick, Newfoundland and Nova Scotia have already banned cropping and docking. It will only be a matter of time before the larger provinces follow suit.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

These 4 breeds of dogs CANNOT be imported into New Zealand:

American Pit Bull Terrier
Dogo Argentino
Brazilian Fila
Japanese Tosa


----------



## Trinity (Nov 12, 2012)

Owning a pitbull here in Edmonton AB is expensive too. They aren't banned but they are a restricted bread. I find it's not JUST because of the dog but it's because of those STUPID people who mistreat pitbulls... like the jerks that use them for fighting. Atleast that's what my local bylaw told me when I went to the pet expo.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

probably 70% of my anger lies with the devils who fight and mistreat pits. Because they are the ones who created the hatred and bigotry. A Pit who attacks humans has been messed with. As I understand it, Pits were never even bred to be agressive towards humans. Other Dogs is another story and I don't want to open that discussion....

Sad. They are a magnificent breed who I love without hesitation.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Jim Crossby, Canine Aggression expert weighs in.
Canine Aggression Issues with Jim Crosby: Shelter Dog Aggression Study


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Interesting, Vike. 

Sadly, many of the Pits aren't being adopted at Shelter where we can regulate who gets them. 

Backyard breeders are the ones to blame I would guess.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I live about 6 blocks from the border and we haven't been across since we got dogs. It's amazing to me how many people around here and across don't even realize there's a ban in place-I had a Canadian lady try to adopt Ripley before we foster failed and our Humane Society didn't even know until I told them no way and why. She's a mutt but close enough that she would be illegal.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Curious..how do they even enforce this?... especially with mix breeds that lean towards a Pitt/Terrier mix?

"Oh, I'm not sure if thats a Pit but it sure looks like one so off you go..."

Nice.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

GoingPostal said:


> I live about 6 blocks from the border and we haven't been across since we got dogs. It's amazing to me how many people around here and across don't even realize there's a ban in place-I had a Canadian lady try to adopt Ripley before we foster failed and our Humane Society didn't even know until I told them no way and why. She's a mutt but close enough that she would be illegal.


GP,

thats a beautiful crew you got there on the couch. I like the guy huddled up in the little ball. Yep, he might be my fav


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

It seems like it really depends on the area for enforcement, some places look the other way and others crack down, there are still a lot of people breeding and buying them and now most of the time if caught a rescue will take them and get them out of province. They have a hard time too though because it's never ending and the restrictions suck-if you already had one they are grandfathered, but when that dog dies you can't have another "pit bull", even if it's old enough to stay in Ontario. So people who like the breed can't adopt the legals because they already have one and trying to adopt out an older pit bull is so hard, even the young ones because there's just far too many. :frown:

You like this one? She's a troublemaker, I'll ship her your way


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

kevin bradley said:


> Curious..how do they even enforce this?... especially with mix breeds that lean towards a Pitt/Terrier mix?
> 
> "Oh, I'm not sure if thats a Pit but it sure looks like one so off you go..."
> 
> Nice.


The law states any pit bull TYPE dog.

It isnt easy and many dogs are getting caught in the cross hairs. There are lots of cases but one that stands out for me was a Boxer lab cross. Her owner was walking her down the street and an Animal Control pulled her over and told her to hand over the dog. She asked why and they told her because the dog looks to Pittbull or Pittbull cross. They seized the dog and she ended up hiring a lawyer. She had vet records and a statement from the vet saying the dog was Boxer Lab, she had licensed the dog with the city every year and on application it said Boxer Lab but the courts refused to take that as evidence. The dog was scheduled to be destroyed by the city. I believe it was public out cry and a determined lawyer that got it reversed but there are many that arent as lucky.

A few years ago I had two of my purebred boxers in Orillia at a dogwalk fundraiser to raise money for the Humane Society. After everything was said and done my husband and I were stopped in the parking lot by AC. The guy yelled at me to drop my leash and move away from the dog ( being my large female ) I told him no way in hell am I dropping the leash to let her run about in an area she isnt familiar with. A crowd drew and the police were called to assist AC. I wasnt letting go of my dog under any circumstances. The AC stated that I had a pitbull type dog. I laughed and waited for the police to arrive, they walked over to me, I handed them my business card and was told thank you very much and that I could leave.

What would have happened if my dogs werent microchipped or tattooed with registration papers proving their breed?


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

This just describes my darkest nightmare....I cannot imagine living in a state of fear over the breed of dog I own. And having to be forced to hand over my dog to government officials?!?! They would have to pry me away from being very, very tightly wrapped around my dog's body...

YIKES.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

God, thats just awful. I couldn't imagine anything worse. I can't believe they are allowed to do that, force someone on the street to hand over their pet to be put down.


----------

